# How many grams of insulation for hunting boots?



## joehunter8301

if your hunting in 30 below you will need 2,000 grams plus many layers of socks. i guided in about 0 degrees and had 1,200 grams with 4 layers of socks and was chilly when i wasnt moving. for average september oct weather 400-600 should be adequate.


----------



## bamabowhunter19

I wear non insulated boots with RedHead Lifetime socks and feet stay warm. That's me hunting in 17+ degrees


----------



## ruffme

Depends if you are walking or sitting. When I pheasant hunt/walking all day in snow, my feet stay warm in a 400g boot.
But standing on the ice fishing all day I'll take 2000+ any day.


----------



## PA Dave

I believe he was talking about below 30 rather than 30 below, and I have the same problem. I know 400 grams isn't near adequate for me once the water starts to freeze, no matter what socks I wear. My next pair of hunting boots will be 1000 grams minimum. My old boots with 400 are fine for October, but they are definitely the weak link in the late season in January. I'm curious to hear peoples comments on this.


----------



## justanotherbuck

up here in wi. im wearing la crosse iceman,average evening temp right around 10 degrees


----------



## PSDeerHunter

i HAVE A PAIR OF lA CROSSE 2000 gram thinsulate keep my feet pretty warm if it real cold my feet still cold once in a while.


----------



## sproulman

i use the TOE WARMER THINGS AND MY FEET STAY WARM.
i have lacroose 1500 and they are fine down to 10 above without moving.secret is LESS SOCKS .i wear 1 pair only and always get size bigger so i can wiggle my toes.
toe warmers have to have a little air. with toe warmers you could wear uninsulated boots in cold.


----------



## e-manhunt

I hunt sub-zero. I only wear pacboots with felt liners. Thinsulate is for pretend cold, not the real cold.


----------



## Tyrantozcar

*Boots*

I have had the same pair of Rockys that I bought on sale at BPS 3 years ago and use them for everything. They are 800 gram and with some good wool socks I've been hunting all this week in northern Ohio with them. 
By next season I will make two purchases though : either a pair of non-insulated or less insulated for early season/spring and I also plan on a pair of insulated rubber boots since I've lately taken an interest in marsh hunting. 

Short story, 800 is all I need.


----------



## MOdroptine

I have a pair of Rockys that are 1200. They are very warm.


----------



## dontfishenuf

Make sure boots are not to tight. Poor circulation will let your feet get very cold.


----------



## trophyhill

i have 200 gr for warmer weather and 800 for colder weather. my feet stay warm but the temps arent anything like they are back east. when i was hunting in Ohio in nov, i was in a stand one morning and it was 9 degrees. after about 2 hours of sitting/standing in the steel stand w/800gr thinsulate, my feet like to froze off and it was time to head to the house.


----------



## McHuntin420

I wear 1600gram Irish Setter's a full size bigger with a good moisture wicking under sock and merino wool sock and my feet are rarely ever cold.


----------



## ToddRvs

I use 400 to 1200 depending on weather and insulated socks if needed. i have even been known to wear battery powered heating socks if needed...


----------



## BingoFlyer

McHuntin420 said:


> I wear 1600gram Irish Setter's a full size bigger with a good moisture wicking under sock and merino wool sock and my feet are rarely ever cold.


The exact combo as I use. I carry the boots to my stand and change after getting there, sweaty feet spells cold feet.


----------



## dac

I think it is hard to say some have better circulation then others. I just ordered a pair of 2000 gram insulation from cabelas I dont have much faith in them keeping my feet warm while setting on stand but we will see. You definitly need to keep your feet dry while getting to your stand or you are already done for. I have had better luck in the past with a non insulated boot a wicking sock of some sort and and using artic shield boot blankets with foot warmers in them like someone said the foot warmers have to get air or they are useless.


----------



## I like Meat

Depends on how I'm hunting ..... If I'm in a stand I want 1200 grams or more, 1-2 pairs or Thermax sock liners and 1-2 pairs or Merino 80% wool socks and those disposable Toe warmers and I can sit for many many hours in temps around 0 ..... On the other hand, If I'm out walking chasin' Yoyes with the rifle and walking 5 miles a day I can get by with 800 grams in the same temps.....The main thing is for cold wearther buy boots 1 full size larger than what you normally wear to allow room for the socks..... if the boots are tight your feet will get cold and if they have laces dont tighten the top overly tight either.....


----------



## Flydown

dontfishenuf said:


> Make sure boots are not to tight. Poor circulation will let your feet get very cold.


What he said! #1 reason for cold feet is poor circulation. My hands and feet suffer from it.

Get yourself a good pair of insulated boots. Buy them a size or two larger than you normally wear. Get a good pair of poly or merino wool liner socks, wear them under a smartwool sock and I bet you a dollar to a doughnut that your feet will stay plenty warm.


----------



## sproulman

with TOE WARMERS,any boot is warm.like said get 1 size bigger and wear only 1 heavy pair of socks.when you get to where you sit,TAKE OFF THE SOCKS YOU WORE IN .i use a very light pair of socks walking in and leave the top part of my lacroose alphas open so sweat can get out.if i have long walk, i put a plastic wal-mart bag over my socks,then after getting to my spot to sit, i take socks off and put in same bag.

this keeps your boot from becoming wet from sweat inside.


----------



## sproulman

dac said:


> I think it is hard to say some have better circulation then others. I just ordered a pair of 2000 gram insulation from cabelas I dont have much faith in them keeping my feet warm while setting on stand but we will see. You definitly need to keep your feet dry while getting to your stand or you are already done for. I have had better luck in the past with a non insulated boot a wicking sock of some sort and and using artic shield boot blankets with foot warmers in them like someone said the foot warmers have to get air or they are useless.


the HAND WARMERS from what i read need AIR.the TOEWARMERS from what i read ,DONT.this is why they say dont put HANDWARMERS in your boots.
maybe someone will see if i am correct on that.


----------



## wingmastr23

joehunter8301 said:


> if your hunting in 30 below you will need 2,000 grams plus many layers of socks. i guided in about 0 degrees and had 1,200 grams with 4 layers of socks and was chilly when i wasnt moving. for average september oct weather 400-600 should be adequate.


This is a great response....follow this and you will be good.


----------



## buckhead13

Buy good socks. No cotton. Good socks make a good boot better. And layers. If its too warm you can always take some off.


----------



## thetruth35

Cabelas outfitters series 200 gram boots. I live in Minnesota and work outside daily in the winter. Sub zero temps my feet are not cold. The Gore tex in this boot is beyond any brand on the market. Finally began to leak after 2.5 yrs of heavy wear. Proved to everyone in the fish house many times how waterproof these were by sticking the whole boot in the ice hole, no leaks. Hands down the best boot out there and not going to break the bank. Don't overspend for the name (Danner), when you can get a great product in the Cabelas series. This boot is also available in a 600 and 1200 gram version. May try it someday if I ever need more than the 200 gram. Check out the reviews online on this boot. The best part of purchasing from Cabelas is if you are not 100% satisfied, even after wearing for 3 months, you can return for full purchase price. Try em, you will love em.


----------



## dac

sproulman said:


> the HAND WARMERS from what i read need AIR.the TOEWARMERS from what i read ,DONT.this is why they say dont put HANDWARMERS in your boots.
> maybe someone will see if i am correct on that.


That would make sense but i never had any luck with the toe warmers, with that said there is plenty of room in the boot blankets and the hand warmers come in bigger sizes.


----------



## cajunhunter

Had the same problems, hunt in 400 gram rubber boots all day long if the temp is 35 and up with good socks like smartwool or wool. When temp gets below that I had a problem. I went with Kenetrek Northern, been pleased the few times I have used them. They have plenty of insulation built in and a great liner.
http://www.kenetrek.com/prodinfo.asp?number=KE-0428-6K
They build the extra room into the boot so I order a 10 like I would in regular shoes and I am good to go with liners and a thick pair of socks, either wool or Smartwool. Been using both and can't decide which one I like better. I haven't had to use toe warmers in them, but still room if need be. They lace up snug and are still a great boot for walking/hiking unlike most heavy cold weather boots. It is exactly what I was looking for those cold hunt when you need to stay put. In the afternoons, if it warms up I always go back to my 400 gram rubber boots.


----------



## South Man

2000 for me


----------



## SharpStix

Okay, what I've looking at are the LaCrosse SST 2,000 gram boots. All my local shop had was the 12" uninsulated, 9 felt a little short, 10 felt a little sloppy. Think the insulation will snug the 10 up much?


----------



## HuntersHikes

BingoFlyer said:


> The exact combo as I use. I carry the boots to my stand and change after getting there, sweaty feet spells cold feet.


Exact thing I was going to say...oftentimes people either use too much insulation or too many socks, their feet sweat at the outset and once they stop moving, the cold moves in...layering properly is the key.

As an aside, I hunt in the Danner Pronghorn 1200 GTX Side-zips and with a pair of heavy wool socks my feet are toasty warm, and that included sitting on a below-zero morning...all depends on circulation, layering, and moisture control...


----------

